# MLB Discussion



## pjk (Jul 18, 2007)

Okay, this is a continuation from Jason's other ZB thread about Rockies and Pirates.

Dolphy: Yeah, Yankees suck 

And yeah, at least neither the Pirates or Rockies have lost 10k games. Afterall, the Rockies are pretty new compared to some, like the Yankees.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 18, 2007)

What do you mean the yankees suck, did you watch sportscenter to see their 9th inning comeback yesterday. THe rockies also have one of the most underated players in the game with Todd Helton.


----------



## pjk (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, I always say the Yankees suck, because I hate them. They spend so much more money than any other team, and they still can't win. The Yankees pay more to their starting pitches yearly than the entire Rockies team combined, yet the Rockies swept them. Helton is way underrated, that is obvious and has been obvious to Colorado fans since the last 1990's .

The Rockies beat the Pirates again  Also, what do you guys think about the Bonds HR slump?

And by the way, check out my Todd Helton sports card collection here, it is the biggest collection in the world:
http://pjkcubed.com/todd-helton-collection.html


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I hate Barry Bonds and I am glad that he is on a long slump both home runs and hitting like.147 over his last 6 games and I hope he has some type of bad injury that forces him to retire and not take the home run record. Nice collection pjk other than helton cards what other cards do you have? My best cards would have to be a clemens rookie, jeter rookie, and I think i have some type of Hank Aaron card.


----------



## pjk (Jul 19, 2007)

I have tons of others. Check out http://www.pjkcubed.com . I have about 2,000 cards not listed which are mainly just base and inserts. What brand/year of the Clemens and Jeters? Clemens best RC is a 1985 Fleer (or Fleer Ultra) and Jeters is 1993 SP.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 20, 2007)

I have the same clemens card as you. I am not sure what brand the jeter card is, I have to try and find it in my collection. Just as I post the comment about bonds(barroid) he hits two HR's.


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah.... and the Rockies lost to the fricken Nationals in the bottom of thr 10th yesterday. They need to win the next 3.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 21, 2007)

That was a bad loss, I'd have to say that the suprise of this season in the national league has been the mets. Although they are still leading the NL east the Braves are catching up and quick. Do you think the yankees could catch the Red Sox or the Indians for the wildcard?


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 21, 2007)

If there were ever a time for the yankees to catch the red sox, it would be now. I looked at the schedule and NYY's next 11 games are against Tampa Bay, Kansas City, and Baltimore. I don't think they will catch them though. With Beckett, Matsuzaka, Wakefield pitching tremendously, Okajima and Papelbon in the bullpen the pitching is too strong for a extended slide for the sox. And Manny and Ortiz haven't been up to their usual standards, so I expect them to go on a streak sometime soon.


----------



## pjk (Jul 21, 2007)

Rockies won tonight 

They (NYY) could... you never know. Minnesota last year was 20 back after the AS break and won the ALC in the last game of the season to pass Detroit. Anything could happen. I wouldn't be suprised to see NY pass Boston, although it is doubtful.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 21, 2007)

I dont know what mike mussina was throwing yesterday. That was basicallly batting practice for the D-Rays. The yankees are 4-5 against the D-Rays this season. But the Devil rays have always played well against the yankees. The Rays are setup to be a very good team in the future with all of those young players. Do you have a fantasy team? If so what is your starting pitching? 
1. Smoltz
2. Wang
3. Mussina
4.Kazmir
5. Maddux


----------



## pjk (Jul 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't have a team. I have played for probably the last 8 years, and this year, my Yahoo account someone got banned right when I signed up, so I just said screw it.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 23, 2007)

The rockies lost to the Nats again, they better get it together soon. Barry Bonds will break the home run record but he wont holding it very long because of the guy in the video below. Check out the link. 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1pOpJn2yFg&mode=related&search=


----------



## pjk (Jul 26, 2007)

The Rockies ended up blowing the Nationals series, but then beat the Padres 2 out of 3, and will now face the Dodgers. If they can do well again them, they will be right up there for the top of the division.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 26, 2007)

The reason why the rockies arent in the running for their division is because they are like five games under .500 on the road. You have to be at least .500 on the road. Also I think the yankees can catch the red sox because, one they are the yankees, and two their schedule for the second half is much easier than the red sox.


----------



## pjk (Jul 29, 2007)

I bet the Rockies will take thier division or wild card. And Arod will break the HR record I think, yes. Rockies need to beat the Dodgers now.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 29, 2007)

I think the rockies will take the wild card. Have you seen the way the mets have been playing pretty bad. The phillies are only 4 back.


----------



## pjk (Jul 30, 2007)

Rockies win  They won the series against the Dodgers, so they are 3.5 games back now. Check it out here.... this is one competitive division:
http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/teams/col


----------



## apoplectic (Jul 30, 2007)

id like thr reds to win their division but since theyre 13 1/2 games behind,thats going to be kinda tricky.funny that the team with the most homeruns are doing this badly,but they've been winning more lately so all hope isnt lost.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 30, 2007)

How about teixara getting dealt to the braves I believe. If anything I thiught Eric Gagne would be dealt before Mark Teixara. Do you guys watch any other sports other than baseball?


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, it is interesting.

I watch basically all sports.... hockey, baseball, football, basketball, a little tennis, a little golf, and I love the Olympics. However, I do most of my reading online, as I don't watch TV too much.


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like the Braves got him:
http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...slug=ap-rangers-bravestrade&prov=ap&type=lgns

The Braves got a really good deal on this one.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 31, 2007)

Im guessing you are a Avalanche fan. I like the Devils. I watch golf alot, I like Tiger, Vijay, Ozlabal, and Goosen. What do you think of the yankees getting betemit and not getting rid of Farnsworth or did they?


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, big Av's fan  I didn't see that Yankees deal.

BTW, Rockies win again tonight against Florida, and now Arizona is leading the division. That is quite amazing, considering they were 4.5 games back with the Rockies about 2 weeks ago. This is one competitive division.


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah that is a good division and the yankees are only like 2.5 or 3 back of the indians. What teams do you like when it comes to basketball? Rockets and the Celtics. I hate the nets and knicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2007)

Nuggets FTW. I don't really hate any teams.


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 2, 2007)

for me its hockey=penguins basketball=magic football=bengals and fsu for college.


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 2, 2007)

For american football the Indianappolis Colts and no I am not a colts fan because they just won the super bowl. I have always been a colts fan and will always be one. College football I like the Miami Hurricanes and Rutgers. I also like alot of sports that are not so famous in the USA such as football/soccer and cricket. Do you guys any non american sports?


----------



## Jason Baum (Aug 8, 2007)

apoplectic said:


> for me its hockey=penguins basketball=magic football=bengals and fsu for college.



That's pretty cool that you're a Pens fan. I have been a die hard Penguins fan for literally my whole life and usually go to at least a dozen games a season.

Here are my teams (obviously )
Hockey- Penguins
Baseball- Pirates
Football- Steelers
I don't follow the NBA at all. I watch Pitt basketball sometimes (only when they are good). I love watching soccer but I don't watch it as much as I'd like to. I really wish Pittsburgh had an MLS team.

On a baseball related note, congrats to Barry Bonds for hitting homerun number 756! It was absolutely surreal to watch, no matter what your opinion of him is.


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 8, 2007)

ive been into hockey for only half a year now and i only picked pens because theyre my favorite animal and it has the only guy whos name i can pronounce:sydney crosby


----------



## pjk (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, congrats to Bonds.


----------

